# Help Spirit Jerseys Do you arch the text?



## Embroiderygirl (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, 

I have some J'Merica Game day jerseys that are similar to the spirit jerseys that we will imprint with vinyl. I don't have an actual printed jersey to reference. Is the text on the back arched a bit or is it straight and looks arched from the shoulder curve. I've spent way too much time trying to figure this out..lol. Please help!!!


----------



## 4gsfarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Embroiderygirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some J'Merica Game day jerseys that are similar to the spirit jerseys that we will imprint with vinyl. I don't have an actual printed jersey to reference. Is the text on the back arched a bit or is it straight and looks arched from the shoulder curve. I've spent way too much time trying to figure this out..lol. Please help!!!


It does arch. When we create ours, we use around 4 inch letters if we can. We end up with a height of around 6 inches with arch in it.


----------



## Embroiderygirl (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------

